
The iPhone X Is the Beginning of the End for Phones - md365
https://thinkgrowth.org/the-iphone-x-is-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-phones-ab9ac8391a3
======
noncoml
Nonsense, if anything we observed that users keep asking for larger screens,
not smaller.

------
mm4
nonsense

